# Good PSU (for cheaps!)?



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

I need a good PSU that outputs 36 AMPs or more and has 2 or more +12 volt rails - I made the mistake of getting the one in my specs only to discover it cannot run a graphics from the last year and a half... Yeah, major disapointment.  I paid $60 for this one, so I am hoping to spend less for a better one. Any ideas?


----------



## Binge (May 23, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> I need a good PSU that outputs 36 AMPs or more and has 2 or more +12 volt rails - I made the mistake of getting the one in my specs only to discover it cannot run a graphics from the last year and a half... Yeah, major disapointment.  I paid $60 for this one, so I am hoping to spend less for a better one. Any ideas?



Ha!  Easy answer.  Corsair 750W PSU.  You'll sh*t bricks it's so good.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> Ha!  Easy answer.  Corsair 750W PSU.  You'll sh*t bricks it's so good.



link? x_^


----------



## Binge (May 23, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

Just a bit over $100.  That PSU is a beast.  I owned one and it served me through some serious punishment.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
> 
> Just a bit over $100.  That PSU is a beast.  I owned one and it served me through some serious punishment.



Way out of range in price. =( I need one that's around $50 or less


----------



## Binge (May 23, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> Way out of range in price. =( I need one that's around $50 or less



Well at that price range you'll be looking to some companies with less than stellar rep.  One thing you might notice is that it's like a cracker jack box with some cheaper psus.  You could get a good one, or one might burn out and take a component or two of your PC with it.


----------



## MRCL (May 23, 2009)

Don't save on a PSU. Just don't. Thermaltake 550W would be an option, I have one, its reliable (at least mine is lol). Or a Silverstone Strider series.

But yeah, Corsair are teh uber w1n.


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2009)

If you could push to $70, take a look here

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=94638


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> Well at that price range you'll be looking to some companies with less than stellar rep.  One thing you might notice is that it's like a cracker jack box with some cheaper psus.  You could get a good one, or one might burn out and take a component or two of your PC with it.



I know =( darn it, why must everything cost so much?


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

Go with coolermaster b-stocks. You can get a 650W for $50 and a 750W for $55

LINK


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

I found this one ---> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182030


----------



## n-ster (May 23, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> I found this one ---> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182030



not exactly the best... Rosewill is an average company... at MOST... I say NEVER EVER save on a PSU... Why pay 50$ on something you'll need to pay 50$ more at least next year for another etc... get the PCP&P from ZZF at 100$ shipped - 30$ MIR... You'll be keeping that a hell of a long time


----------



## Binge (May 23, 2009)

I think Shadowfold runs that psu, but I'm not sure.  Give him a hollar.  It's not like a RW will burn out your components, they're above that, but you should get a lock on their warranty info.


----------



## Binge (May 23, 2009)

n-ster said:


> not exactly the best... Rosewill is an average company... at MOST... I say NEVER EVER save on a PSU... Why pay 50$ on something you'll need to pay 50$ more at least next year for another etc... get the PCP&P from ZZF at 100$ shipped - 30$ MIR... You'll be keeping that a hell of a long time



Link it for him bro


----------



## oily_17 (May 23, 2009)

Binge said:


> Link it for him bro



Check the link in my post above


----------



## n-ster (May 23, 2009)

or else get Shadows PSU.... at least it is good quality, from a good member, in your price range (50$)... either get that or save up for the ZZF deal... can't give you better advice than that


----------



## Charper2013 (May 23, 2009)

n-ster said:


> or else get Shadows PSU.... at least it is good quality, from a good member, in your price range (50$)... either get that or save up for the ZZF deal... can't give you better advice than that



+1 to that...


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

I decided to keep my current one and just get this card instead  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161259

I WAS gonna get a 4870, but the PSU + card totaled too much, so I went with the crappier card for now.


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 23, 2009)

how cant that run you gfx card


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 23, 2009)

i would get something like..a corsair CX400w with a 4830 or 4770 or 9800GT or whatever lol,the corsair 400w is a beast for such a bargain price,it can handle mid-range gaming specs,its $55 in newegg,but if you can pull in an extra $25 then get the 450w.
corsair 400w:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008
corsair 450w:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139003


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

For a great GFX, there is a guy on here selling his 4870 for $120.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> how cant that run you gfx card



The 4870 required 36 Amps total on the +12 v rails, and this only output 29 - my last POS PSU was a single rail antec and Oblivion crashed constantly because my 2600 XT was underpowered (idk how though, being a POS card, lmao)   I'd hate to see how fast newer games crash on an under powered card.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

bogmali said:


> For a great GFX, there is a guy on here selling his 4870 for $120.



The person buying me the card didn't want to get even a slightly used one.


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 23, 2009)

my PSU has 2 rail,each 18 AMPs and it run 4870 with out a problems(and it is 85+)


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 23, 2009)

your only going play 1280x1024?? if thats the case then wouldn't you just buy a graphics card that can deal with that resolution perfectly like the 4830,4770,9600GT,8800GT,9800GT?


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

PlanetCyborg said:


> my PSU has 2 rail,each 18 AMPs and it run 4870 with out a problems(and it is 85+)



too late now - ordered it =(  oh well, I'm not getting an LCD any time soon


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> your only going play 1280x1024?? if thats the case then wouldn't you just buy a graphics card that can deal with that resolution perfectly like the 4830,4770,9600GT,8800GT,9800GT?



Well, I was leary of getting a 4830 since it's pretty low end by todays standars, and the 4770 does not do as well as the 4850 according to the benchmarks I looked on on tom's hardware.  The 9800 and 8800 were options, but I like ATI better - last nVidia card I owned was a 5200 and I'll never go nVidia again because their drivers suck.


----------



## alexp999 (May 23, 2009)

A 500W Thermaltake is fine for a 4850. It should run a 4870 quite happily too.

I pretty much ignore manufacturer's requirements, its 99% BS just to cover their arses so the card works on a 10 year old el cheapo PSU thats dieing.

The 4850 cannot physically use more than 150W, which is 12.5 A.

You current PSU is fine 

EDIT:

And please stop double posting, use the edit button, thats what its there for.


----------



## bogmali (May 23, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> The person buying me the card didn't want to get even a slightly used one.



 Ow sorry about that


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 23, 2009)

beyond_amusia said:


> Well, I was leary of getting a 4830 since it's pretty low end by todays standars, and the 4770 does not do as well as the 4850 according to the benchmarks I looked on on tom's hardware.  The 9800 and 8800 were options, but I like ATI better - last nVidia card I owned was a 5200 and I'll never go nVidia again because their drivers suck.



i don't see how 4830 is a low standard card if its better than 9800GT for cheaper price,same with 4770.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> A 500W Thermaltake is fine for a 4850. It should run a 4870 quite happily too.
> 
> I pretty much ignore manufacturer's requirements, its 99% BS just to cover their arses so the card works on a 10 year old el cheapo PSU thats dieing.
> 
> ...



ty, and i'm sorry about double posting - I totally forget about the edit button sometimes. ^_^

EDIT: 





kurosagi01 said:


> i don't see how 4830 is a low standard card if its better than 9800GT for cheaper price,same with 4770.



Hmmm, I didn't look at it that way, I was looking towards future games since my PC upgrades are usually limited to once ever 2 years or so.


----------



## alexp999 (May 23, 2009)

Is this your PSU?

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1170&ID=1524

If so, your fine for that 4850


----------



## Flyordie (May 23, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371005
Ran the system in my specs for a while...  (2 weeks until I replaced it with the one thats now in my specs.)  The below PSUs I would recommend.
-80$+ range
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151027  <-- I am using it now. Paid $90 for it and it will last for a very long time.
----
-$80 Range = 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371015 <-- EA650, good brand, high efficiency...
------
-Under $60 range= all good brands under this catagory but lower peaks.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371004
-----
-Under $50 range  Good here also... the EA380 has a peak of 490W for 2hrs or 400-420W for 8 months to a year
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371005


----------



## alexp999 (May 23, 2009)

Why are people still recommending new PSUs? 

There is nothing wrong with the one he has.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371005
> Ran the system in my specs for a while...  (2 weeks until I replaced it with the one thats now in my specs.)  The below PSUs I would recommend.
> -80$+ range
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151027  <-- I am using it now. Paid $90 for it and it will last for a very long time.
> ...



I decided to keep my current one that the order has already been placed =(  thank you though - I will bookmark them incase I can get 1 of them later on this year. =)



alexp999 said:


> Is this your PSU?
> 
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1170&ID=1524
> 
> If so, your fine for that 4850



Yes, that's it. =)  ty.


----------



## alexp999 (May 23, 2009)

Hang on a sec, can you please clarfiy the situation now, I'm totally lost, as far as I'm concerned from your specs, PSU can power 4850, so everything is dandy


----------



## blkhogan (May 23, 2009)

Your psu is good still for a while. Should be able to run what you have with no problems.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 23, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Hang on a sec, can you please clarfiy the situation now, I'm totally lost, as far as I'm concerned from your specs, PSU can power 4850, so everything is dandy



I WAS going to get a 4870, but because the specs demanded a 36 A PSU, I was concered I'd kill my PSU, so I was looking for another PSU - no matter the cost though, another PSU put my 4870 out of range, so I decided to keep the current PSU and get a 4850 instead - Now I am kicking myself because you guys said the current could have handled the 4870, but oh well...   There is always the next upgrade, right?


----------



## alexp999 (May 23, 2009)

So did you recently update your system specs to the 4850 then?

The 4850 and 4870 are identical other than clock speeds, so you are only looking at a few 10s of watts, MAX between them


----------



## Flyordie (May 23, 2009)

yeah and some HD4850s can crank up to 750Mhz on the core w/o trouble... lol.  You are fine with the HD4850 choice.


----------



## PlanetCyborg (May 24, 2009)

even if my cheap PSU dies and brings my rig with it i would just see it as a upgrade time Anyway enjoy your HD4830 awesome card


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 24, 2009)

his getting a 4850 i think and a quick little off topic question,if the psu dies and takes every piece of hardware does that include monitor?? XD


----------



## alexp999 (May 24, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> his getting a 4850 i think and a quick little off topic question,if the psu dies and takes every piece of hardware does that include monitor?? XD



Extremely unlikely but not impossible.

In theory if it fried the video card and then shot too much voltage up the DVI/VGA cable, then it could well damage the internals of a monitor.

But any decent PSU should not take out any components if it fails.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 24, 2009)

I think you would be quite surprised but you would be fine with your current power supply on a 4870.


----------



## alexp999 (May 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I think you would be quite surprised but you would be fine with your current power supply on a 4870.



Thats what I kept trying to say, but it seems they have already bought a 4850 instead now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 24, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Thats what I kept trying to say, but it seems they have already bought a 4850 instead now.



Exactly. My point being is this, the 4870 consumes about as much power as an 8800GTS G92, which you all know I have been running for months now. On a proven single rail ~31A 12v, it does say dual 12v but it IS single rail.


PS: Don't pay attention to my specs, as I recently switched back to my ATi card due to being sick of not having audio over my hdmi.


----------



## alexp999 (May 24, 2009)

Do the 8 series not have an SPDIF connector then?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 24, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Do the 8 series not have an SPDIF connector then?



Nope, from any I have looked at.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nope, from any I have looked at.



ive had 2 with them and my current 9800gt has one too


----------

